
IT boss slams lazy Aussies who'd rather do paid work than do unpaid internships - quickthrower2
https://www.news.com.au/finance/work/at-work/it-boss-slams-lazy-aussies-who-would-rather-work-at-bunnings-than-do-unpaid-internships-to-gain-skills/news-story/2fbfe417ab146b1c822f26ef370160a6
======
primeblue
This employer is living in the 19th century. Cheap and despicable employers
getting rich off the back of naive hard working people.

